# Nickabudo Katas



## tmonis (Nov 28, 2004)

I am not sure of the spelling on this, but I was wondering can any body tell about an old set of katas called "Nickabudo Katas" and if so are they written down any where?

I think they are either Shotokan or Shorin Ryu in nature. Please help. I understand they are awesome to see.:asian:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 28, 2004)

well......i know of nekobuto.......but that is one we practice in kosho ryu kempo

shawn


----------



## tmonis (Nov 29, 2004)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> well......i know of nekobuto.......but that is one we practice in kosho ryu kempo
> 
> shawn


Shawn, I am not sure if that is the one or not. It is supposed to be extremely old. It is suppose to look awesome. Is it a kata or form that you perform? And is it written doen anywhere?

Todd


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 30, 2004)

well......im not exactly sure how old this kata is.....some say it was made by mitose sensei. but the way you wrote the name leads me to believe they are one and the same. yes it does awesome. it is a kata that we practice in kosho-ryu kempo. i will PM you with my email address......maybe i can send a vid of me running through it via email.

shawn


----------



## kelly keltner (Nov 30, 2004)

according to a letter R. Trias wrote to Bruce Juchnik, Mitose developed Nekobuto kata in the 40's. Nekobuto was developed from karumpha and Nai Han Chi katas.


kelly


----------



## tmonis (Nov 30, 2004)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> according to a letter R. Trias wrote to Bruce Juchnik, Mitose developed Nekobuto kata in the 40's. Nekobuto was developed from karumpha and Nai Han Chi katas.
> 
> 
> kelly


Kelly,

Thank you very much. That is very helpful. Blackcatbonz has been very helpful as well. I had heard that they were almost extinct. Very old and rarely used anymore. I saw a small sample of one of them while at the Battle of Atlanta last year and have been wondering about them ever since. We don't use it in our style (A combination of Karazenpo / Shaolin Kempo / Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu) but I would love to see them again and or have a written copy of them.

Thank you both for all of your help.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, Old Katas'  many are lost today.  Nice to see some olds one still perform.  If Katas are so good, Why is it not use in other sports?..baseball ,football, wrestling,tennis,golf,and etc?


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 5, 2004)

Uhhhh, any time you do a single man drill you are doing "kata".  Look how many times you see someone "practicing" their golf swing out and about in public while talking.  A wide reciever will run his pass/run plays on the field by himself to get the movements down as well. Top olympic athletes will also practice certain skills very slowly (ie: shotput) to get the body mechanics exactly as they are wanted.  Watch a basketball player before shooting his free throw he will practice going through the motions of his shot before he takes it.

Kata just means a set of predetermined movements or prearranged movements.


----------



## stevebus (May 28, 2007)

I have been taught katas both niko budo and sara budo. i was told they mean cat dance and monkey dance. my hanshi had learned them along time ago from mitose. a few black belts that are no longer with our system said that my teacher had made changes to the kata and they are not exactly like the originals. if anyone else knows these katas, i would like to talk with them to see if i do have original forms or how much they have changed.


----------



## cstanley (May 29, 2007)

Trias made up a number of kata, all of them nonsense, and only managed to muddy the water for everyone else by mixing them in with the traditional kata. Trias called himself traditional, but was really just another Camp Hansen one year wonder type innovator.


----------



## rick_tsdmdk (Aug 21, 2013)

There are 5 Niko Budo kata, made by Phil Koeppel.  They are from Kajukenbo.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 22, 2013)

rick_tsdmdk said:


> There are 5 Niko Budo kata, made by Phil Koeppel. They are from Kajukenbo.



They were taken from the Palamas in Kajukenbo and renamed, or is it an offshoot style of the main Kajukenbo style?  Sijo Emperado's only uses the Palama sets.


----------

